# Hearing Voices...



## Venus (Feb 4, 2009)

Not sure the right place for this so here it is....


I was wondering if anyone else every hear voices due to SA...

Mine started out quite and just kinda rude then turned cruel, this angry voice (not my own) kept telling me to kill myself and that no one cared and so on. Turned out that it was a because of my SA.

Can anyone else relate at all?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Sounds like schizophrenia. Its really important that you see your doctor ASAP if your voices are telling you to harm yourself or others. Its a very treatable disease.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I heard voices once a lot and occasionally still do but not because of sa or schizophrenia. See a doctor immediately if you have the reference of the hallucinations influencing you to hurt yourself or others. I saved myself a lot of confusion from psychosis with medication like antipsychotics and antidepressants because I had a hard time dealing with my emotions.


----------



## snowfly (Dec 14, 2008)

I never heard voices that were apart from myself, like a separate entity in the back of my head, but I am constantly hearing degrading words come from myself like a song stuck in my head almost involuntarily


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I talk to myself in my head - but that's very different from hearing strange voices.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

I talk to myself in my head when no one else is around, but that's about it. 
My uncle used to hear voices and eventually had to take medicine and move into a home because he was harming himself and wanting to harm others because of them. You should definitely talk to your doctor or therapist because it is treatable and can sometimes get out of hand.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

What you describe is not entirely uncommon in anxiety sufferers who have depression. Some people who get depressed do hear voices talking about them (If that is, indeed, what's going on here; I'm in no position to diagnose you). In that particular instance, when the depression is treated, the voices generally go away.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

This doesn't sound like Schizophrenia to me at all, but I do agree that it sounds like the OP is suffering great deal of distress and should certainly seek treatment. I just don't think it's advantageous to frighten him/her with that sort of conclusion/label. I think you should set up an appointment with a therapist and just tell him/her exactly what's going on and they'll get you on the path to treatment. To me, the auditory hallucinations described, in my novice opinion, are more in line with a mood disorder with psychotic features (i.e. depression), and, with the help of therapy and some antidepressants, they are easily treated.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Drella said:


> This doesn't sound like Schizophrenia to me at all, but I do agree that it sounds like the OP is suffering great deal of distress and should certainly seek treatment. I just don't think it's advantageous to frighten him/her with that sort of conclusion/label. I think you should set up an appointment with a therapist and just tell him/her exactly what's going on and they'll get you on the path to treatment. To me, the auditory hallucinations described, in my novice opinion, are more in line with a mood disorder with psychotic features (i.e. depression), and, with the help of therapy and some antidepressants, they are easily treated.


Yeah, there's no use trying to label it yet. Usually it take a little while to make a diagnosis, because the only obvious way to distinguish a schizophrenia spectrum disorder from depression with psychotic features is the presence of the psychosis without the depressed mood. And since schizophrenics are often depressed due to their own psychoses, that complicates things a bit...

OP, it sounds as though you're depressed. While you could say that your SA was causal to your depression, SA does not involve hallucinations. What's possible is that by treating your SA, you ease your depression, which stops your voices.

Regardless, you're treatable...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Drella said:


> This doesn't sound like Schizophrenia to me at all, but I do agree that it sounds like the OP is suffering great deal of distress and should certainly seek treatment. I just don't think it's advantageous to frighten him/her with that sort of conclusion/label. I think you should set up an appointment with a therapist and just tell him/her exactly what's going on and they'll get you on the path to treatment. To me, the auditory hallucinations described, in my novice opinion, are more in line with a mood disorder with psychotic features (i.e. depression), and, with the help of therapy and some antidepressants, they are easily treated.


ditto, i just said "it SOUNDS like" didnt say it is. I did tell him to get help. I only said it sounds like it because ive been questioned billions of times by psychologists and doctors whether or not i hear voices and its always in their "schizophrenia" section of the questionnaire.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm not a doc & I don't diagnose, all I can say is if you think you have a problem it's never a bad idea to find out what it is or get a professional opinion


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

Weirdly enough, the only time I've heard voices like that was when I was taking moxifloxacin (Avelox) for a chronic sinus infection. It scared the absolute crap out of me but luckily disappeared after I stopped taking that drug.

This is definitely something you need to tell your doctor, and soon.


----------



## Venus (Feb 4, 2009)

I did receive treatment some time ago, it helped and I can block it out better than before there still there just more muted. Schizophrenia was being mentioned, but because it got way worse any time I was around more than 3 or 4 people they decided it was SA.



BildungsRoman said:


> not in the exact same way, but I do hear a vicious voice telling me these same things sometimes, but that's beside the point.


I'm kinda glad that someone can relate in a way. Not saying it's s good thing you can relate 'cause it really sucks, but it make me feel less alone about it, ya know?

Thanks for all the input guys


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

No-Sturm-und-Drang said:


> That sounds like schizotypal disorder. Its a personality disorder that is basically charecterized by isolation and odd thinking or behavior. With this disorder it is usually also charecterized by unusual perceptual experiences including body illusions, suspiciousness, lack of close friends, and social anxiety.


No, that's highly doubtful. Schizotypal personality disorder, like any other personality disorder, doesn't account for auditory hallucinations. (I don't mean to be a know-it-all, but this is part of what I do for a living).

Hallucinations aren't diagnostically grouped under "unusual perceptual experiences," believe it or not.

The possibilites only include those diagnoses that involve hallucinations. Also: When the symptoms of schizotypal PD are present only during the periods when the person is hallucinating, the diagnosis is ruled out.

So: The possibilites are: A mood disorder (depression or bipolar disorder) with psychotic features, a psychotic disorder, or a combination of the two.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

sanspants08 said:


> Highly doubtful. Schizotypal personality disorder, like any other personality disorder, doesn't account for auditory hallucinations. (I don't mean to be a know-it-all, but this is part of what I do for a living).


 Hah, I'm a psych grad student, so I tend to come off as a know-it-all in this area, too. You're not alone.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Drella said:


> Hah, I'm a psych grad student, so I tend to come off as a know-it-all in this area, too. You're not alone.


Awesomeness. You sound pretty well-informed, so I thought, well, maybe you just read the DSM :b I'm certainly no expert, but there's certain stuff you get used to being able to recite off the top of your head...

On an unrelated note, a lot of my familiarity with schizotypal PD comes from the fact that it's the diagnosis carried by my stalker (whose commitment I arranged when she was a patient at the hospital). In eight years at my job I've met only two diagnosed schizotypals. I think they fly under the radar for the most part.


----------



## milo001 (Nov 26, 2008)

i said go to the doctor immedietly.i'm hearing noises as well.like when your ears is wet.but no voices of peoples talking to me.


----------



## sweet_tiff4prez (Oct 11, 2008)

sanspants08 said:


> No, that's highly doubtful. Schizotypal personality disorder, like any other personality disorder, doesn't account for auditory hallucinations. (I don't mean to be a know-it-all, but this is part of what I do for a living).
> 
> Hallucinations aren't diagnostically grouped under "unusual perceptual experiences," believe it or not.
> 
> ...


i agree here. bipolar with psychotic features and schizophrenia is what i was thinking this person may have


----------



## sweet_tiff4prez (Oct 11, 2008)

I dont think its sa that is causing that.
sounds like schizophrenia or bipolar with psychotic features.

brain injuries can also cause mess with hearing


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Venus said:


> Not sure the right place for this so here it is....
> 
> I was wondering if anyone else every hear voices due to SA...
> 
> ...


People with Depersonalization Disorder sometimes report hearing voices, though the knee jerk reaction to this is obviously schizophrenia and you are at the age that it usually first develops.


----------



## determinedtowin (Nov 19, 2008)

A lot of people hear voices in life for one reason or another. Hearing voices doesn't necessarily even mean that someone has a mental illness. Yours sound very distressing though, and you need to see soneone and get a proper assessment - please go to your GP as soon as you can. I'm sorry you're having a really hard time.


----------



## amandafrank (Jun 29, 2010)

*ditto*

I've had many experiences with this too. its so stupid, so self centered. i know people arent actually talking about me, but i can still hear full conversations critiquing my every move. this happens when im in public, like on the metro or in the park. they are full and coherent conversations, that go on until i walk in the area that the sound is coming from.


----------



## ericaann (Nov 19, 2011)

*i can*



Venus said:


> Not sure the right place for this so here it is....
> 
> I was wondering if anyone else every hear voices due to SA...
> 
> ...


*i can relate to you i have depression and bipolar and i hear voices all the time i hear them now and i can not take it*


----------



## dr bee (Nov 18, 2011)

"Auditory Hallucinations" could be due to Schizophrenia or Drug abuse ( hallucinogens like LSD, Ketamine etc)... for how long have u been hearing these voices?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Good god, I would like to think I wasn't schizophrenic :lol. I have been diagnosed with SA and nothing more - TWICE in five years. Auditory hallucinations and scary thoughts are part of anxiety- thoughts enter our mind and scare us.....to DISTRACT us from facing things that we are afraid to face.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, same here. 

I usually will respond to these threads not due to narcissism but because I like to get the word out there that is not so uncommon as people would like to believe. 

I have heard voices in the past and I don't anymore. At a certain point I simply realized that the voices weren't real and they stopped when I gained insight. Some people aren't this lucky though. It is usually a combination fo stress and genetics. And meds can help in the short term, even if they are not required long term. 

If you would like to talk, send me a PM.


----------



## chrizm32 (Apr 6, 2011)

I hear voices in my head that are not my own, but of other people that I have known or still know in real life. These voices will usually develop in "daydream" like scenarios that will develop and get worse. They often taunt me or make fun of me in ways that they have done in real life. I have spoken to my child psychiatrist about this and he suggested imagining these scenarios resolving themselves in more of a positive light. I have tried that and it works but it is tough. It doesn't put me in a positive mood as much as it brings me back to a neutral mood.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

There is a brand new book out called "Hallucinations" by Oliver Sacks and it is fascinating. By a respected Psychiatric researcher. It's on my list. Anyone "hearing voices" or hallucinating should see a doc and discuss. Many reason this can happen.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

So they (he, actually) says I should commit suicide. Usually hear _him_ at stressful times like interviews, appointments and social occasions. Any advice? I have made an appointment with my GP just now, but that is a whole week away! What should I say when I get there?


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

He is rather insistent and eloquent - he makes a _really good_ case. How can I possibly resist?


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 4, 2013)

This happened to me too! 

Apparently, sometimes anxiety amplifies things you're already hearing and then you make it out to be worse than it is.. 

but since you're hearing specific voices, you might be hallucinating. This can happen with bipolar disorder and schizophrenia, and maybe a few other things. I know a lot of people who have bipolar disorder or schizophrenia also suffer from SA, so you might want to talk to a doctor about it if it keeps happening.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I have never.. see a professional you will get better


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I hear my name called and see people in my peripheral vision. I've also heard a few commands. I've been diagnosed schizoaffective, but I don't think I am. I've also been diagnosed with severe psychotic features, because of having harmful thoughts, but that's not psychotic to me. Is hearing voices and commands grounds for a diagnosis of psychotic features?


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Venus said:


> Not sure the right place for this so here it is....
> 
> I was wondering if anyone else every hear voices due to SA...
> 
> ...


Yes I can relate. The voice in my head is me pretty much talking down on myself. Like an identical twin that hates me.


----------



## swh (May 19, 2015)

Anyone hear voices in sense what negative thoughts you are having ? You feel creepy or like a loser, then think you hear someone say these things ? I get this all the time.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Venus said:


> Not sure the right place for this so here it is....
> 
> I was wondering if anyone else every hear voices due to SA...
> 
> ...


I "hear" my own voice, its a constant nuance.

But, your voice is wrong, because I care, so that proves it wrong.


----------



## Memory (Mar 4, 2011)

When I was going through withdrawal from my SNRI I thought I was hearing voices and going crazy. If you're on any medication you might wanna check that out. Otherwise could be stress, sleep deprivation, mental disorder.. idk but you should go to the doctor especially if it's saying to kill yourself.


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

I've had it perhaps twice, while on medication. The first time it was pretty terrifying - I could hear the voices from far away, then closer, then shouting in my ear and then receding, as if people were walking by. For 16 hours straight, I was exhausted by the end of it as I couldn't sleep. Nothing specific was said - it was like listening to passers-by having conversations. Still, a very haunting experience.

It's most likely a good idea to see a doctor if this happens while not on medication. A friend of mine was committed to a mental hospital for hearing voices. She's now out and doesn't tell anyone she's still hearing them - her solution is just to ignore them. Not an option for everyone, though.


----------



## GointoNatureAndthinkless (Jan 14, 2016)

I thought everybody had a voice in their head, even this book by Sean Stephenson describes the voice in the head that self attacks


----------



## GointoNatureAndthinkless (Jan 14, 2016)




----------

